# Book Recommendations from our Members (Junes 2010)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in May, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,23887.0.html

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar. Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm just over 50% through this one and am really loving it. So much so, that I went ahead and purchased the 2nd book in the series (3 released so far). Great military action mixed with political intrigue and an indirect attempted coup of the U.S. government. If you like Stephen Hunter's Bob Lee Swagger series, I think you'll enjoy Kill Zone.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just finished _Flutter_ by our own Kindle author Amanda Hocking and I really enjoyed it. The whole series so far is really great.
There are a few typo errors throughout but nothing too terrible and the book and characters more than make up for it.
The first in the series is _My Blood Approves_. I highly recommend it to anyone who is a vampire lover.

[


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I just finished _Flutter_ by our own Kindle author Amanda Hocking and I really enjoyed it. The whole series so far is really great.
> There are a few typo errors throughout but nothing too terrible and the book and characters more than make up for it.
> The first in the series is _My Blood Approves_. I highly recommend it to anyone who is a vampire lover.


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## michellern (Jan 2, 2010)

I am reading "90 Minutes in Heaven" & am half way through it. It is a great book, but have a box of tissues handy because it is very emotional.

I don't know how to put a link to Amazon here, sorry.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> I just finished _Flutter_ by our own Kindle author Amanda Hocking and I really enjoyed it. The whole series so far is really great.
> There are a few typo errors throughout but nothing too terrible and the book and characters more than make up for it.
> The first in the series is _My Blood Approves_. I highly recommend it to anyone who is a vampire lover.
> 
> [


I am going to try the first book in the series My Blood Approves.


----------



## simply books (Apr 30, 2010)

Finished last week. It's good. If you like long involved mysteries this is it for the summer.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

I want to thank whoever recommended Infected by Scott Sigler months ago when I was more active on these boards.  I put the book on my wishlist and just bought it for my first summer read.  It was AWESOME!  Probably the most grotesque bloody book I've ever read but that's what I loved about it.  You've got your science (think Michael Crichton), your CDC/military/police action, alien spores, gore, and a ton of suspense.  Great book!


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a book I actually found on this site, and if this is the sort of quality people are bringing to the table here, I'll probably be staying for a very long time. Powerless is an incredible read with tons of compelling characters. The story is beautifully woven, and even the tiniest things have huge repercussions. So much fun, and super cheap! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I just finished Portal, and really enjoyed it. I would recommend it.

Vicki


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

All I can say is WOW.

deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm only about 1/3 of the way through, but so far I've been very impressed. I wouldn't have known he was an indie author if I hadn't read about him here on KB. Deals with terrorism and the CIA in present-day Iraq. This is the first book of three (so far) featuring the same CIA team. All three books are priced at 99 cents each.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

(pretty sure he's a she   but your recommendation means perhaps I'll move this one up the TBR queue.)


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

I really enjoyed The Lonely Polygamist by Brady Udall. Sorry, I'm technically challenged and didn't include a photo.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> (pretty sure he's a she   but your recommendation means perhaps I'll move this one up the TBR queue.)


Oops! I had no idea!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought I'd put this book up here. The 4th book in the series just came out. It's a YA series, but well written and kind of unique. I discovered it here on KB some time ago.

Here's the link to the first book in the series:

Tree Shepherd's Daughter


----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

Try The Dark is Rising series.  Great, great fantasy work.


----------



## KBAlan (Jun 11, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Tree Shepherd's Daughter


Kindle edition not available in the UK unfortunately


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

911jason said:


> I'm only about 1/3 of the way through, but so far I've been very impressed. I wouldn't have known he was an indie author if I hadn't read about him here on KB. Deals with terrorism and the CIA in present-day Iraq.


The story line is excellent but the book is very poorly researched and filled with technical inaccuracies.


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

List books you've just finished and loved!



















I just finished these two incredible books, both of which I heard about from these boards. Although Hunger Games is a lot more science fiction and Powerless is more fantasy, the competitive aspect and the energy of both kept me reading right through to the end. I love tightly woven plots, precarious situations, and motivated characters, and so I was in absolute heaven with these books! If you haven't read, Hunger Games yet, let me tell you there's a reason everybody's reading it. And if you haven't heard about Powerless, that one's got me just as ravenous and desperate for book 2.

So I guess that means I'm in the market for recommendations! What did you just finish that you recommend?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tulip there's a thread at the top of the Book Corner (a 'sticky thread') with recommendations from our members for this month. . . .the first post also has a list to the recommendations from last month.  .and so on and so forth.

There's also a 'non-sticky' "what are you reading?" thread that will give you a lot of good ideas. . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Tulip there's a thread at the top of the Book Corner (a 'sticky thread') with recommendations from our members for this month. . . .the first post also has a list to the recommendations from last month. .and so on and so forth.
> 
> There's also a 'non-sticky' "what are you reading?" thread that will give you a lot of good ideas. . . . .
> 
> Welcome to KindleBoards!


Hi, Ann, thanks so much for your help and your welcome. I did see those threads, but imagined this one to be a little more free flowing and conversational. Stickied threads seem to be pretty curt and to the point. If you find this to be superfluous then you are free to adjust or eliminate as you see fit.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> The story line is excellent but the book is very poorly researched and filled with technical inaccuracies.


Well, that certainly hasn't been obvious to me at this point (about 65%). Can you point out some of the major ones?


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Tulip, if you just finished _The Hunger Games_, how could there be any doubt what you should read next?  









(And you're in luck, because it was just FINALLY released as a Kindle version this month!) The last book in the trilogy comes out on August 24th. So far, there's no Kindle version available for pre-order, but I'm still HOPING! Otherwise, I may have to break my self-imposed rule about not buying any more DTBs - because I can't wait any longer for _Mockingjay_!!

The other book that I've been recommending lately to anyone who will listen is









Amazing, incredible book. Fantastic story, compelling characters, and BEAUTIFUL writing. What more could you ask for? It's about 662 pages long, so it's a bit daunting, but once you're into it, you won't want it to end! (And then when you finish, you'll join me in waiting anxiously for the next one! Like _The Hunger Games_, this is also the first in a planned trilogy. Book 2 is supposed to come out in March 2011, so we still have a looooong time to wait!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

911jason said:


> Well, that certainly hasn't been obvious to me at this point (about 65%). Can you point out some of the major ones?


It's been a while since I read it but I remember "listed and unlisted" instead of of "officers and enlisted" and CIA operatives in the Green Zone being armed with Kalashnikovs.

I probably shouldn't have mentioned it but the book was so entertaining that I was very disappointed by the technical errors.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

TulipTrainer said:


> Hi, Ann, thanks so much for your help and your welcome. I did see those threads, but imagined this one to be a little more free flowing and conversational. Stickied threads seem to be pretty curt and to the point. If you find this to be superfluous then you are free to adjust or eliminate as you see fit.


Tulip, the only stickied threads that is moderated pretty heavily is the Free Books thread. They try to keep that one to ONLY lists of free books. There is a little more leeway on the Bargain Books threads and a lot more leeway on the others.
And the non-sticky "What are you Reading" thread is a great place to post what you are reading and pick up recommendations as well.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

French was my minor in college and I have always been fascinated with Marie Antoinette and Louis XVI's relationship, especially since there were so many blatant lies written about her in the last ten years of her life.


----------



## bobandjim (Apr 28, 2010)

Miscellaneous Writings From The Edge Of The World But Not The End Of Life by WM Dean. 









OK...this is the third e-book I have read by this dude...i am assuming it's a dude. This was will take a few reads to digest. All sorts of trappings in it. $1.99. Also..."my arms get in the way of sleep...." too funny.


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

Andra said:


> Tulip, the only stickied threads that is moderated pretty heavily is the Free Books thread. They try to keep that one to ONLY lists of free books. There is a little more leeway on the Bargain Books threads and a lot more leeway on the others.
> And the non-sticky "What are you Reading" thread is a great place to post what you are reading and pick up recommendations as well.


Hi, Andra thanks for the details. Looks like the green around my ears is showing. I'm sure if people aren't finding this thread useful gravity will take care of it...or it'll just turn into a Hunger Games thread:



dpinmd said:


> Tulip, if you just finished _The Hunger Games_, how could there be any doubt what you should read next?
> (And you're in luck, because it was just FINALLY released as a Kindle version this month!) The last book in the trilogy comes out on August 24th. So far, there's no Kindle version available for pre-order, but I'm still HOPING! Otherwise, I may have to break my self-imposed rule about not buying any more DTBs - because I can't wait any longer for _Mockingjay_!!
> 
> The other book that I've been recommending lately to anyone who will listen is
> Amazing, incredible book. Fantastic story, compelling characters, and BEAUTIFUL writing. What more could you ask for? It's about 662 pages long, so it's a bit daunting, but once you're into it, you won't want it to end! (And then when you finish, you'll join me in waiting anxiously for the next one! Like _The Hunger Games_, this is also the first in a planned trilogy. Book 2 is supposed to come out in March 2011, so we still have a looooong time to wait!


You know, I'm actually sort of afraid to read Catching Fire. While reading Hunger Games, I kept hearing tidbits from people, and quite a few said it just wasn't the same, that they weren't able to feel the same sort of connection with the first one. How would you respond to those criticisms? I guess there's only one way to settle it, and that's read it for myself!

And The Name of the Wind looks interesting too! I generally like longer books that I can really sink into and stay with me for a while. It's sort of like they flavor your life while you're reading them, like old songs you used to love do. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> It's been a while since I read it but I remember "listed and unlisted" instead of of "officers and enlisted" and CIA operatives in the Green Zone being armed with Kalashnikovs.


Okay, well in that case, I did pick up on both of those. The listed and unlisted I figured would have been caught by an editor, but just chalked it up to "indie publishing". I also noticed that a few times "casualties" were "causalities". As for the AK-47 wielding CIA Agent, I didn't find that out of the realm of possibility. I know they aren't issued them, but I could see them "confiscating" and using them.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Gone straight into my list of favorite books. Scott has written a great horror story, a great story, and an examination of the power of religion. Read it all in one sitting. A winner.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

TulipTrainer said:


> Hi, Andra thanks for the details. Looks like the green around my ears is showing. I'm sure if people aren't finding this thread useful gravity will take care of it...or it'll just turn into a Hunger Games thread:


You're welcome. We were all green around the ears at one time  I just want to make sure your recommendations get where other folks can see them. It's great that you've found some books to get excited about.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I have just finished these two and recommend them both:

The hunted of 2060 by Ami Blackwelder









http://www.amazon.com/The-Hunted-of-2060-ebook/dp/B003HC9A86/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276303833&sr=1-1

Alison Wonderland by Helen Smith








http://www.amazon.com/Alison-Wonderland-ebook/dp/B003AQBBZY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276303898&sr=1-1

My posting on Breakout Books Reviews: http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/06/alison-wonderland-by-helen-smith.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

TulipTrainer said:


> List books you've just finished and loved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm humbled and honored you felt that way about my work! This absolutely made my day!    If I was able to provide you an entertaining reading experience and something worth getting excited about then I couldn't possibly ask for anything more. Thank you so much!

To respond to your call for recommendations, I'll toss out the latest one I've read. I just finished Neil Gaiman's Graveyard Book. Those kinds of wildly imaginative tales really speak to me and inspire me as a person and a writer to be original in whatever way possible. If you end up reading it, be sure to let me know what you think!


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

I just love your avatar, Tulip!
Good book choices also.
-bvl


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good, I will put it in my list.


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

Andra said:


> You're welcome. We were all green around the ears at one time  I just want to make sure your recommendations get where other folks can see them. It's great that you've found some books to get excited about.


Getting excited about books is what it's all about! I remember the first time I read the Golden Compass and ended up buying copies for everyone in my extended family (about 40 people). I love animals, so you know that one was perfect for me. Are there any books that you couldn't stop yourself from telling people about?



bvlarson said:


> I just love your avatar, Tulip!
> Good book choices also.
> -bvl


Thanks bvl, are you an animal lover too? Red pandas just always have the right kind of cute.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm reading THE MEMORY COLLECTOR by Meg Gardiner and enjoying it very much. My first by this author.


----------



## Antiquary100 (Jun 12, 2010)

I am currently reading Quentin Durward, by Sir Walter Scott. It's been pretty good, but not quite Ivanhoe.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

What is a sticky and non sticky thread?

Thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Stickied threads stay at the top of the forum, above all other threads so they are easy to find.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Everyone talks about this-or-that author being the "heir to Jane Austen," so here are my nominees:

1) Barbara Pym. Wry, observant stories about...not a lot. Ordinary people interacting! Loved EXCELLENT WOMEN. Unfortunately Pym is not available on Kindle.

2) Nancy Mitford. I'm thinking LOVE IN A COLD CLIMATE. Higher social echelon than Pym's territory. Funny and fascinating.

3) Elizabeth Gaskell. Her WIVES AND DAUGHTERS is like a cross between Austen and George Eliot. In fact, I wonder if Eliot read Gaskell because MIDDLEMARCH has many things in common, including its wide cross-section of a town and its social-strata-spanning doctor.


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

CNDudley said:


> Everyone talks about this-or-that author being the "heir to Jane Austen," so here are my nominees:
> 
> 1) Barbara Pym. Wry, observant stories about...not a lot. Ordinary people interacting! Loved EXCELLENT WOMEN. Unfortunately Pym is not available on Kindle.
> 
> ...


I don't think any author will ever be the "heir to Jane Austen" because the things in her writing that made her stories so vivid are so easily replicated now. She was known for her direct representation of the story, never skewed or shaped by the narrator. You could never see the hand of her artistry as she constructed her stories. Now to be avant garde, you've got to have some troubled and doubt-ridden first person story with everything right in your face. I'd say it's impossible to go back and capture her simple grace and the meaning she packs into even the most innocuous statements.


----------



## DickStanley (Jun 7, 2010)

"Uncharted Territory" by Connie Willis, which is on the Kindle.

A funny yarn that doesn't seem to go anywhere--until it does. And leaves you with a satisfying tale of two planetary explorers, man and woman, chosen by the bureaucrats for their "gender balance" but whose relationship matures into something closer to love. While their indigenous scout has romantic notions of his (her?) own. Meanwhile, it's a wickedly funny satire on political correctness, sensitivity training, and multiculturalism. All SF authors seem to delight in sending up bureaucracies, but Willis does it better than most.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to recommend this book:
WHITE SEED... NEW LOW SUMMER PRICE... $0.99! (492 pages in print) 
I purchased it a while ago for $4.99 and read it and enjoyed it (just haven't posted about many books recently).
And at this price, one should read it.
It is great in the same way that Jeff Hepple's and Margaret Lake's works are - fab historical novels











Can't go wrong at this price.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I have to recommend this book:
> WHITE SEED... NEW LOW SUMMER PRICE... $0.99! (492 pages in print)
> I purchased it a while ago for $4.99 and read it and enjoyed it (just haven't posted about many books recently).
> And at this price, one should read it.
> ...


Since I love Jeff's books and have even been known to read my own  I'll have to try this one. Thanks for the recce.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha. Small world. I'm reading _White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke_ too.

Edited to add: I'm almost finished with White Seed and would like to add my recommendation.


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

DickStanley said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Uncharted-Territory-ebook/dp/B0032KS07K/ref=cm_cr-mr-title, by Connie Willis
> 
> A funny yarn that doesn't seem to go anywhere--until it does. And leaves you with a satisfying tale of two planetary explorers, man and woman, chosen by the bureaucrats for their "gender balance" but whose relationship matures into something closer to love. While their indigenous scout has romantic notions of his (her?) own. Meanwhile, it's a wickedly funny satire on political correctness, sensitivity training, and multiculturalism. All SF authors seem to delight in sending up bureaucracies, but Willis does it better than most.


I love stories like that, and it might be the most dangerous trick an author can employ--churning out a yarn so ridiculous you're sure it can't have any point, but right before you trash the book it suddenly all makes sense. If the payoff is like you say, I'll have to check it out. Do you know of any other satirical sci fi or fantasy books? Most of the ones I know are much too serious and grounded in the real world.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Dick Stanley, you have just enabled me. I have to have Uncharted Territory.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Also not to be missed is the Ryel Saga by Carolyn Kephardt
Originally published as two (large) volumes at $6.99 each, the combined (really big) book is a terrific bargain at $2.99.
It is a great read and lots of fun.
But don't expect a Harry Potter-type read - this is adult wyzards at work. Not because of any bad language or explicit stuff, but because these are adults dealing with real dangers.











Try this one - you will enjoy it.
Just sayin......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Geoff: I bought White Seed this morning. Sounds great! Thanks.  
(That Bargain Thread is challenging my self-control with respect to book-buying at the moment!)


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Just picked up White Seed. It looks like a good book and the price is great. Thanks.


----------



## DickStanley (Jun 7, 2010)

If you want to laugh at global warming, try Larry Niven's "Fallen Angels," the only other SciFi satire I can think of at the moment.

Unfortunately, it's not on the Kindle.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I just picked up _White Seed_ too. Sounds very interesting!

My recommendation is one I read about in the Dog Book thread: 







*Smoky Mountain Tracks* by Donna Ball

This is a fast-paced mystery that I would recommend to fans of cozies and dog stories. Besides the mystery, it is also a touching story about a woman who is mourning the loss of her beloved dog while training a new one. Book 2 (of 3) is also currently at $1.99.

Note: When I downloaded the samples for both Book 1 and 2, the font looked like it came out of an old typewriter. I was hesitant to buy the books b/c of this, but I enjoyed the sample so much, I decided to buy them anyway, and the actual book font was the normal Kindle font.

(Off to post this book in the Bargain thread!)

N


----------



## Noni (May 1, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I just finished _Flutter_ by our own Kindle author Amanda Hocking and I really enjoyed it. The whole series so far is really great.
> There are a few typo errors throughout but nothing too terrible and the book and characters more than make up for it.
> The first in the series is _My Blood Approves_. I highly recommend it to anyone who is a vampire lover.
> 
> [


----------



## Noni (May 1, 2010)

Loved Amanda Hocking books and am looking forward to her third in the series in Audust.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

Noni said:


> Loved Amanda Hocking books and am looking forward to her third in the series in Audust.


Thanks so much for recommending my book! I'm sooo glad to hear that you liked it


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

DickStanley said:


> If you want to laugh at global warming, try Larry Niven's "Fallen Angels," the only other SciFi satire I can think of at the moment:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FALLEN-ANGELS-Larry-Niven/dp/067172052X/ref=cm_cr-mr-title
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not on the Kindle.


I think I'll be able to live with reading a real book again for a change. Thanks for the recommendation. And LOL at the enabling. There's really nothing better than pushing somebody into their guilty pleasures. I'll let you know how Fallen Angels goes. What are you reading, DickStanley?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TulipTrainer said:


> I think I'll be able to live with reading a real book again for a change.


LOL! I know what you're saying but I have to add that I consider all the books I read on my Kindle "real" books. They have plots, they have characters, they have denouement... 

Love your enthusiasm, TulipTrainer! And I think you'll find that the Books Recommended threads each month have plenty of give and take about the books, very similar to what's going on here. And if you want to start a deeper discussion about a particular book/series/author, you are welcome to start a thread for that particular book/series/author.

In a little bit, I'm going to merge this thread with our Books Recommended Thread as I don't want folks to stop posting in that thread, nor do I want the folks who check the Books Recommended Thread to miss the great suggestions in this thread! I think your enthuisasm is great, keep 'em coming!

Betsy
Book Corner Moderator


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TulipTrainer--

When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!  It gives Intinst to give you our official greeting!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Medium Raw: A Bloody Valentine to the World of Food and the People Who Cook by Anthony Bourdain. He just cracks me up. When I read his books I just hear his voice so clearly in my head.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I was assigned this one for the quasi-official reading game this month, and it is excellent. It's a fantasy that takes place in an alternate world where some people can use a logical and limited kind of magic to control the world around them. The main character, Kvothe, is telling his story to a scribe, so most of it is a first person account of his younger years, but there is also a secondary story taking place in the present time. It's the first book of a series, so we don't find out how all the loose ends tie up in the present time, but the story of Kvothe's childhood and adolescence is brought to a logical conclusion, although we know that there are more interesting things to come.


----------



## DickStanley (Jun 7, 2010)

Tulip. At the moment I'm reading Connie Willis' "Blackout" (which is not a satire) on the Kindle.


Next up will be an Indie book, "Into The Sunset," on the Kindle that sounds really funny (and is only 99 cents for now).

(I finally figured out I'm not supposed to put links in here, so I have taken all of them out. Sorry about that.)


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I just finished reading The Merry-Go-Round by Donna Fasano. Great read!









http://www.amazon.com/The-Merry-Go-Round-ebook/dp/B002ZNJL78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276991185&sr=1-1


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! I know what you're saying but I have to add that I consider all the books I read on my Kindle "real" books. They have plots, they have characters, they have denouement...
> 
> Betsy
> Book Corner Moderator


Oh no! That's not what I meant at all. By real books, I just meant physical books you can hold. I've become a huge supporter of indie writers and in some cases, there's really no distinguishable difference between them and the major publishers. That's why I recommended Powerless above, and I'm also a fan of Zoe Winters's books.


----------



## zoewinters (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the shout out! (I love Google Alerts!)  I'm coming out in paper very soon too, though... for anyone who really loves their paper.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

After reading this thread, I've purchased Portal, The Ryel Saga and Powerless 
So far, I've read Powerless ( highly recommend this one!) and am about to start on Portal. 

I know there's more in here to buy....


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> I just picked up _White Seed_ too. Sounds very interesting!
> 
> My recommendation is one I read about in the Dog Book thread:
> 
> ...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just read _Heart Of Fire_ by Kristan Painter (one of our own):









Really enjoyed it as Romance, with some Fantasy thrown into the mix.
Good story for $2.99


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Just came off vacation and read Nightmare At 20,000 Feet: Horror Stories By Richard Matheson

What an excellent writer Matheson is ... nothing like reading 'There's someone on the wing -- someThing!' while flying high above the ocean. 

Matheson is also the writer of I Am Legend


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Merged with Book Recommendations as promised...thanks for all the good recommendations!

Betsy


----------



## Noni (May 1, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> Thanks so much for recommending my book! I'm sooo glad to hear that you liked it


My husband saw an article in our local paper and said you need to try out this book. I'm so glad I did. Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Lyndl said:


> After reading this thread, I've purchased Portal, The Ryel Saga and Powerless
> So far, I've read Powerless ( highly recommend this one!) and am about to start on Portal.
> 
> I know there's more in here to buy....


Hey Lyndl, I'm thrilled you enjoyed the book! Anything in particular appeal to you? Definitely feel free to message me here or on Goodreads if you're in the mood to talk. Always good to get another perspective. Enjoy the other books!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

john_a_karr said:


> Just came off vacation and read Nightmare At 20,000 Feet: Horror Stories By Richard Matheson
> 
> What an excellent writer Matheson is ... nothing like reading 'There's someone on the wing -- someThing!' while flying high above the ocean.
> 
> Matheson is also the writer of I Am Legend


I Am Legend was one fantastic read. The conversation at the end, and the revealing of the entire civilization reforming in the shadows, was phenomenal.

David Dalglish


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> I Am Legend was one fantastic read. The conversation at the end, and the revealing of the entire civilization reforming in the shadows, was phenomenal.
> 
> David Dalglish


Total agreement. My only thing with I Am Legend is I wish it were longer ...


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just finished this book and I really enjoyed it.

It is however priced at $12.99 right now but, believe me, it is worth it.


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I just finished this book and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> It is however priced at $12.99 right now but, believe me, it is worth it.


That's the great thing about this board. Finding books that you would have never found on your own or if you did wouldn't have bothered even looking at. I have only had my Kindle since April and besides the 1st 2 books I read , the next 5 or 6 were all recommended on this board.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I second the recommendation for _The Thirteenth Tale_. Read it slowly and savor it. Excellent story. Truly fine writing. One of those you can't wait to finish except you know you'll be sorry for it to end. . . .and then it's done, and you are.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I second the recommendation for _The Thirteenth Tale_. Read it slowly and savor it. Excellent story. Truly fine writing. One of those you can't wait to finish except you know you'll be sorry for it to end. . . .and then it's done, and you are.


I felt the same way and I was really disappointed to learn that the author has written anything else, at least, not that I can find anyways. She is a wonderful story teller.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree. . . . I think there was a rumor of a new book for this Spring. . . . .but so far that's all it's been. . . . . and Spring is now technically over. . . . . .there's no mention of a new book on either her author page at her publisher or Amazon or Fantastic Fiction.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I second the recommendation for _The Thirteenth Tale_. Read it slowly and savor it. Excellent story. Truly fine writing. One of those you can't wait to finish except you know you'll be sorry for it to end. . . .and then it's done, and you are.


I will have to read this book. Have you read The Historian? I hear that is a good book too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne said:


> I will have to read this book. Have you read The Historian? I hear that is a good book too.


Yep, just posted in the other thread about it. . . . .I'd give 4 stars for _The Historian_ but more than 5 stars for _The Thirteenth Tale_


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep, just posted in the other thread about it. . . . .I'd give 4 stars for _The Historian_ but more than 5 stars for _The Thirteenth Tale_


Thanks Ann I am going to read The Thirteenth Tale first.


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Jun 19, 2010)

Anne said:


> I am going to try the first book in the series My Blood Approves.


I love Vampire Stories!


----------



## Paul Levine (May 14, 2010)

Nobody does courtroom scenes any better than Scott Turow. (I say this having been a trial lawyer and having written legal thrillers the past 20 years). "Presumed Innocent" is one of my favorite novels, and "Innocent" is a fitting sequel.

Paul Levine
 [URL=http://www.paul-levine.com]http://www.paul-levine.com [/url]


----------



## chris v (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm new here so still making my way around and figuring this out.  
Latest read: The Summoning by Kelley Armstrong.

http://www.amazon.com/Summoning-Darkest-Powers-Book/dp/0061662690

Anyone else read it? Interesting as it seems to me that it's just getting to the real explanations of what's happening to the main character now in about the middle third of the book. But I'm wondering what happens next, so I keep reading.

Let's see if this works. ha!

Chris Verstraete
http://cverstraete.com
http://candidcanine.blogspot.com


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone had posted a request elsewhere for "family saga" type series. The first thing that popped into my head was the Delderfield series, which last time I checked weren't Kindle-ized yet. But I just looked today and lo & behold one of them, the Swann family saga, is available. I read these back in the 80's and LOVED them.



























Also loved his standalone "To Serve Them All My Days"...


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I recently finished the 4th (and currently last) Distant Cousin book. I've read this series over 2 years. The series had gotten better with each book. I recommend it to my friends who like Sci-fi. They are quick and enjoyable reads.


----------

